# Japanese ebay fendi vintage bags resellers



## littleNinj

Hi beautiful people!

It’s my first time to buy fendi vintage bags pieces and I need your help. Have you guys bought a bag from these japanese ebay vintage bags resellers ie atlantis-tokyo, brand_jfa, brandstreet.tokyo, kurotoa and next-innovation? Are they reliable?


----------



## szwena

Hi there, i am not an expert but i know a few people who have ordered from Japanese sellers and have been really pleased with their bags. I was told Japan has strict counterfeiting laws and that your items were then more likely to be genuine. I also know that in Japan there is a really high turnover in high end designer goods, there are loads of consignment stores and it makes it easy to trade in one designer bag for a nice new one.  Also i was told their grading system was very good, and yhe condition of items are usually exactly as described. Hope this helps, i am considering taking the plunge as well xx


----------



## Anesthestia

They're very reliable, I've purchased from Japanese sellers quite a bit and everything has always gone very smoothly. Service is impeccable, always fast replies and fast shipping, and many of them offer free returns.


----------



## muchstuff

I don’t agree that all Japanese sellers are trustworthy. Do your homework before you buy. Brandjfa, Brandearauction, are two I would buy from.  Not familiar with any of the others on your list, sorry.


----------



## poopsie

muchstuff said:


> *I don’t agree that all Japanese sellers are trustworthy. Do your homework before you buy.* Brandjfa, Brandearauction, are two I would buy from.  Not familiar with any of the others on your list, sorry.



ITA!
I got a nasty fake Prada from one of the larger consigners. Might have been jfa. The authenticators were surprised as the seller had a 'good rep'. I had to ask Ebay/PP to step in. 




szwena said:


> Hi there, i am not an expert but i know a few people who have ordered from Japanese sellers and have been really pleased with their bags. I was told Japan has strict counterfeiting laws and that your items were then more likely to be genuine. I also know that in Japan there is a really high turnover in high end designer goods, there are loads of consignment stores and it makes it easy to trade in one designer bag for a nice new one.  Also i was told their grading system was very good, and yhe condition of items are usually exactly as described. Hope this helps, i am considering taking the plunge as well xx



I have bought several bags from various Japanese resellers over the years. 
First, that stuff about strict counterfeiting laws.........well don't believe everything you hear.  I follow A LOT of brands and their authentication threads and I have never seen a Japanese seller who sold fakes put out of business. One of the Coach authenticators  @BeenBurned has posted numerous times about notifying such sellers about counterfeit merchandise  to no avail. 
As for the grading system and item description you have to read VERY carefully. Years of combing through gazillions of listings has left me bemused at the poor condition of many mid to lower priced bags. _Especially _vintage. Maybe the higher priced bags are in better condition, but I don't want to take a chance on getting hit with fees so I stay under the $700-800 range.
They do usually include lots of pictures which I tend to rely on more than the descriptions as some things do get garbled in translation. They ship fast and pack well in my experience. 
My purchase experience with them is mainly LV and Prada FWIW, but I look at Hermes, Fendi, and Chanel quite a bit


----------



## muchstuff

poopsie said:


> ITA!
> I got a nasty fake Prada from one of the larger consigners. Might have been jfa. The authenticators were surprised as the seller had a 'good rep'. I had to ask Ebay/PP to step in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought several bags from various Japanese resellers over the years.
> First, that stuff about strict counterfeiting laws.........well don't believe everything you hear.  I follow A LOT of brands and their authentication threads and I have never seen a Japanese seller who sold fakes put out of business. One of the Coach authenticators  @BeenBurned has posted numerous times about notifying such sellers about counterfeit merchandise  to no avail.
> As for the grading system and item description you have to read VERY carefully. Years of combing through gazillions of listings has left me bemused at the poor condition of many mid to lower priced bags. _Especially _vintage. Maybe the higher priced bags are in better condition, but I don't want to take a chance on getting hit with fees so I stay under the $700-800 range.
> They do usually include lots of pictures which I tend to rely on more than the descriptions as some things do get garbled in translation. They ship fast and pack well in my experience.
> My purchase experience with them is mainly LV and Prada FWIW, but I look at Hermes, Fendi, and Chanel quite a bit


I‘ve had good experiences with Brandearauctions as have other gals I know but even the “good” sellers can miss a fake now and again. Heck, I’ve seen a fake on one of the more reliable US sites. It’s always buyer beware IMHO!


----------



## szwena

poopsie said:


> ITA!
> I got a nasty fake Prada from one of the larger consigners. Might have been jfa. The authenticators were surprised as the seller had a 'good rep'. I had to ask Ebay/PP to step in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought several bags from various Japanese resellers over the years.
> First, that stuff about strict counterfeiting laws.........well don't believe everything you hear.  I follow A LOT of brands and their authentication threads and I have never seen a Japanese seller who sold fakes put out of business. One of the Coach authenticators  @BeenBurned has posted numerous times about notifying such sellers about counterfeit merchandise  to no avail.
> As for the grading system and item description you have to read VERY carefully. Years of combing through gazillions of listings has left me bemused at the poor condition of many mid to lower priced bags. _Especially _vintage. Maybe the higher priced bags are in better condition, but I don't want to take a chance on getting hit with fees so I stay under the $700-800 range.
> They do usually include lots of pictures which I tend to rely on more than the descriptions as some things do get garbled in translation. They ship fast and pack well in my experience.
> My purchase experience with them is mainly LV and Prada FWIW, but I look at Hermes, Fendi, and Chanel quite a bit


Good to know.  Honestly, i definitely will be on here before i consider making any big purchases.


----------



## erikacohen

Hi guys. I bought a fendi belt from Japan store but im a little doubtful now if it is authentic because it has no serial number at the buckle. They said its vintage thats why it has none. How true is that?


----------

